# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Ιστιοφόρο"Βικτώρια"

## triad

*ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ* του Πειραιά φτάνει σήμερα το ιστιοφόρο «Βικτώρια». Το σκάφος που έκανε τον περίπλου της γης σε διάστημα δύο ετών, θα βρίσκεται από τις 22 έως τις 28 Μαρτίου στη Μαρίνα Ζέας, απέναντι από το Ναυτικό Μουσείο. Θα το υποδεχθούν πλοία της ακτοφυλακής, πλοιάρια του Συλλόγου Φίλων Παραδοσιακών Σκαφών και μέλη της Πρεσβείας της Ισπανίας. 

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να επισκεφθούν το πλοίο στις 24, 25 και 26 Μαρτίου μεταξύ των ωρών 11:00 - 14:00 και 16:00 - 18:00.3. Οι επισκέπτες θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να δουν όργανα πλοήγησης, λοιπά εργαλεία και σκεύη του 15ου αιώνα και να συνομιλήσουν με το πλήρωμα και το ερευνητικό προσωπικό για τα θέματα που τους ενδιαφέρουν.

Το ιστιοφόρο «Βικτώρια» θα ξεκινήσει την επιστροφή του για την Ισπανία, έπειτα από έναν περίπλου δύο ετών, στις 28 Μαρτίου μέσω του Ισθμού της Κορίνθου

Ναυτεμπορικη

----------


## Morgan

αρκετος κοσμος το ΣΚ στο ιστιοφορο που βρισκεται στην Ζεα.
μικρο αλλα εντυπωσιακο, με τη Ισπανικη σημαια να κυματιζει ενω μελη του πληρωματος ξεναγουσαν τους ενδιαφερομενους

----------


## Morgan



----------


## Asterias

Πολύ όμορφο το πλοίο, αν και εμένα μου βγήκε λίγο γρουσούζικο. Πήγα στη Ζέα το είδα 5 λεπτά και μετά από 2 ώρες μπήκα έκτακτα στο νοσοκομείο για ενγχείρηση. Μεγάλη η χάρη του...! :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## efouskayak

Ασχετο αλλα περαστικά σου Asteria καλή ανάρωση.  :Smile:

----------


## Asterias

Thanks, το παλεύω...!!! Αν δεν υπήρχαν τα ράματα θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα...

----------

